# Andy Serkis (Gollum) macht wieder den Affen



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

*Andy Serkis macht wieder den Affen (Planet der Affen)*

Er ist erste Wahl für computeranimierte Charaktere: Andy Serkis. Nach Gollum und King Kong springt er nun wieder für einen digitalen Filmhelden ein.

Seit das Studio 20th Century Fox ankündigte, für das heiß erwartete Science-Fiction-Abenteuer "Rise of the Apes" mit Weta digital fx zusammenzuarbeiten, stand sofort ein Name für die Besetzungsliste im Raum: Andy Serkis.

Für die Vorgeschichte von "Planet der Affen" sollen anders als in Tim Burtons Film die tierischen Protagonisten nicht von Menschen gespielt werden, sondern vom Computer animiert werden.

Weta digital fx, die Hightech-Trickschmiede von "Der Herr der Ringe"-Macher Peter Jackson, ist wiederum spezialisiert auf CGI-Figuren in Realfilmen. Und die zwei Vorzeige-Charaktere der Computer-Tüftler schlechthin, Gollum und "King Kong", wurden eben von Serkis gespielt.


Hochkarätige Besetzung der realen Charaktere

Also erschien es nur logisch, dass Serkis auch in "Rise of the Apes" wieder den Affen machen sollte. Fox bestätigte nun das Engagement des Schauspielers und gab auch gleich bekannt, welche Figur Serkis übernehmen wird. Wie es einem echten "King Kong" gebührt, leiht Serkis im Motion Capturing-Verfahren dem Schimpansen Cesar seine Bewegungen. In "Rise of the Apes" wird dieser zur zentralen Figur des Aufstandes der Primaten, die sich nach einer Serie fehlgeschlagener Experimente gegen ihre menschlichen Peiniger erheben.

Klingt also nach einer ganzen Menge Affen-Power. Doch Regisseur Rupert Wyatt kann auch auf eine hochkarätige Besetzung für die nicht Computer animierten Figuren zurückgreifen. James Franco ("Spider-Man"), Don Cheadle ("Iron Man 2") und Freida Pinto ("Slumdog Millionaire") stehen bereits als Schauspieler fest.


*Ich hab wieder ne FilmRolle :WOW:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## AMUN (2 Juli 2010)

Solch ein Affenzirkus


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

Hoffe Du findest nebenher noch Zeit für CB Gollum. Sollen wir Deinen Usernamen ändern?


----------

